# Zoe's Positive Posts!



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Zoe sounds like an amazing girl, I hope you both enjoy a nice long Spring!


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

*warm weather nicer walks*

Yahoo finally no slogging through cold, wind and snow to exercise her royalness! Zoe gets to walk in the sun again. Thank you spring
2-1/2 months til her 13th b'day and counting!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending thoughts to you and sweet Zoe for a beautiful spring and that she is able to enjoy the weather and the things that she loves! I know that her 13th birthday will be a wonderful celebration!


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Bunny smells!*

So this morning taking Zoe on her walk as she plodded along, nose dragging, as we came up the walk, I quickly see a rabbit tear out from under a tree. zoe didn't see it, but as it sped off, it kicked a pine cone. Zoe went nuts when her nose hit the pine cone and immediately went into "I'm a great hunter" stance! I haven't seen that much energy since the last squirrel chase! Earlier a very pretty younger dark golden passed us by and Zoe definitely went into the "I'm prettier look" and perked up. No letting those younger whippersnappers think she's an old dog!
It's those little things that remind me she's still got life in her!


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

That is too cute. Glad to hear such positive stories. Goldens sure are proud especially when out for a walk


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

Zoe is the worst flirt ever! If she sees another golden she goes into full strut mode, tail up, spring in her step! Then the dog goes out of sight and she goes back to "oh I'm old, help me!" Gotta love their sense of humour.


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

Another day in Canatara's Tarzanland. I'll keep it up til ticks appear. Zoe went the whole perimeter! 
Bad news though as she's lost another 5 lbs in the past 2 weeks. Eats like a pig though, so fingers crossed it's just a blip.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What happy news that you and Zoe are still enjoying all life has to offer....except freezing temps and continued snow. May spring stay around from now on so your silly old girl can continue to enjoy her adventures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

zoehow54 said:


> Zoe is the worst flirt ever! If she sees another golden she goes into full strut mode, tail up, spring in her step! Then the dog goes out of sight and she goes back to "oh I'm old, help me!" Gotta love their sense of humour.


Too funny, great to hear, love it.

So glad your beautiful Zoe is enjoying Spring time, may you both have many days ahead of you to enjoy it all.


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

I wish I could be more positive today, but for some reason Zoe's very unsteady on her back end. She's eating, pooping, peeing but having a hard time with stairs. She also spit up a blood chunk this morning so I'm starting to prepare myself. Her breathing is getting pretty raspy esp at night so I'm thinking the tumour is starting to invade her nasal passages. She's looking at me with sad eyes and doesn't want me away from her. I wish I could have more hope that she'd make it to Canada day for her birthday but I'm really thinking I may have to make a decision really soon.

But for today it's a beautiful spring day and we are going outside to work on the yard and enjoy the sunshine.


----------

